# ~~HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW~~



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES


SUNDAY JUNE 29, 2008


COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 


BEST FOR LAST ALL WALK-INS ARE !!FREE!! !!FREE!! !!FREE!! SO BRING THE FAMILY.. 

FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
323 256 8720


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


*THE SGV CHAPTER WILL BE THERE REPEN GOODTIMES CC ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!








*


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: hell ya!


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


I'll be there repping for the 818 Good Times


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a dr's appointment that day.. sorry fellas cant go


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

another good show


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

FLA WILL BE LOOKING TO BE THERE! 

"GOODTIMES"


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 24 2008, 10:06 PM~10021829
> *I have a dr's appointment that day.. sorry fellas cant go
> *


*I BELIEVE IT....................* :uh:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 24 2008, 09:06 PM~10021829
> *I have a dr's appointment that day.. sorry fellas cant go
> *



:twak: :biggrin: 

*T

T

T*


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 25 2008, 09:10 AM~10024034
> *I BELIEVE IT.................... :uh:
> *


 :buttkick: ive never missed it fool..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

THE ONE AND ONLY SHOW I PERSONALLY LOOK FORWARD TO EVERY YEAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST CC. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2008, 07:39 PM~10028964
> *TTT
> *


*x2.............THIS IS A CANT MISS SHOW........ALWAYS CRACKEN!!!!*


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

............*T T T*............


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.....................GOODTIMES


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE,
THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE THERE AGAIN SLANGING THEM $5 CD'S GRACIAS TO EVERYONE WHO HAVE ALWAYS SUPPORTED ME BY GETTING CD'S YO ALL KNOW YOU DONT HAVE TO GO TO LA MIRADA ANYMORE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

HEY GREG, DAVID NEED HELP AGAIN  

THIS IS A MUST SHOW FOR ME... I GAVE UP VEGAS FOR THIS ONE


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 28 2008, 12:09 AM~10048034
> *HEY GREG, DAVID NEED HELP AGAIN
> 
> THIS IS A MUST SHOW FOR ME... I GAVE UP VEGAS FOR THIS ONE
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

I CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT...................* :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 12:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ITS THAT TIME ONCE AGAIN ONE OF L.A.'S BEST SHOWS


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 11 2008, 11:42 PM~10148838
> *ITS THAT TIME ONCE AGAIN ONE OF L.A.'S BEST SHOWS
> *


*THATS RIGHT..................*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 13 2008, 08:30 PM~10163470
> *TTT
> *


*CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW......* :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 12:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

SEE YOU GUYS SOON  

JUST FINISHED BUYING 4 PLANE TICKETS FOR THE FAMILY TO COME TO THE SHOW


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

*AZGOODTIMES WILL BE THERE[/COLOR*]


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*<span style='font-family:Courier'>GOODTIMES C.C. *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...........FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.............FO THIS SHOW!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 20 2008, 09:34 PM~10218899
> *TTT
> *


X2.................


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2008, 01:04 PM~10235765
> *TTT
> *


what up PAUL!!


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

*GOODTIMES*
You don't want to miss this show


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TO THE TOP..... FOR A GOOD SHOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 24 2008, 07:38 PM~10246598
> *GOODTIMES
> You don't want to miss this show
> *


X2


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

You should hit me up so that we could read your flyer live on air,check out my page it should be at the top


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 23 2008, 03:38 PM~10235960
> *what up PAUL!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS GOING ON HOMIE...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 23 2008, 01:38 PM~10235960
> *what up PAUL!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU COMING OUT TO FILM ?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

CASUALSC.C WIIL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE U AT OURS!!


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


LET MR. BUCK ANNOUNCE YOUR EVENT OR CAR CLUB LIVE ON THE AIR AT THE SPIZZLE.COM


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LattaDee_@Apr 2 2008, 07:18 PM~10320418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...




GOODTIMES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 11 2008, 10:13 AM~10389417
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE
> *



YOU SHOULD SEE ME THE WIFE AND KIDS :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*"IT GONNA BE NUTHEN BUT GOODTIMES IN SOUTHERN CALIFAS"*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: ill be there with both cars :biggrin: q-vo homies marty will be in the house


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT............


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

this is one of our favorite shows. Goodtown. Goodshow. Goodtimes. :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 17 2008, 01:40 PM~10439708
> *this is one of our favorite shows. Goodtown. Goodshow. Goodtimes. :biggrin:
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE AND EACH YEAR IT GETS BIGGER AND BETTER.....* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 15 2008, 10:21 AM~10421207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT.................* :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD! BE THERE!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREET STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE............


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Cant wait to see GOODTIMES CC lineup!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*TO 

THE

TIPPITY!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT DO I HAVE 2 DO TO REGISTER MY RIDE. I'M MAKING IT THIS YEAR.  :biggrin: 
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Apr 26 2008, 11:52 PM~10512318
> *STREET STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE............
> *



THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE...


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406841


BENEFIT SHOW SAT. JULY 12


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

What are the bike categories?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*TO THE TOP!!!!!!!! *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 12:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes: WE'LL BE COMMING THRUUUU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 2 2008, 07:37 PM~10564217
> *:yes: WE'LL BE COMMING THRUUUU!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

SUNDAY, JUNE 29th 2008


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZGOODTIMES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 6 2008, 01:39 PM~10589747
> *SUNDAY, JUNE 29th 2008
> *




TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

VEGAS WILL BE THERE REPPIN THAT GOODTIMES CAR CLUB


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 6 2008, 08:49 PM~10594729
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>TO THE TIPPITY .........................  *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT
 
GOODTIMES


----------



## GOODTIME_STOCKTON (May 12, 2007)

!
!!
!!!!
!!!!!
!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!
!!!!
!!!!
!!!! TTMFT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

KEEP IT ON TOP....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 16 2008, 10:13 AM~10670412
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Will they have a special interest catagory


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@May 19 2008, 09:34 PM~10693492
> *Will they have a special interest catagory
> *


x2 like for under construction


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIME_STOCKTON (May 12, 2007)

UP UP UP TO THE TIPPY TOP......and dont let it drop


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIME_STOCKTON_@May 21 2008, 06:20 PM~10707483
> *UP UP UP TO THE TIPPY TOP......and dont let it drop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@May 19 2008, 11:34 PM~10693492
> *Will they have a special interest catagory
> *



YES WE DO.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

TTT GOODTIMES ALWAYS BACKIN THE EVENTS UP! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

is there go'n to be a hop..& if so what are the classes :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 23 2008, 04:15 PM~10722564
> *is there go'n to be a hop..& if so what are the classes :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


doubt it homie.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@May 24 2008, 04:15 PM~10729028
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

U KNOW THE "CENTRAL CALI" GOODTIMES C.C. PROSPECTS WILL BE THERE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 26 2008, 11:18 PM~10743026
> *U KNOW THE "CENTRAL CALI" GOODTIMES C.C. PROSPECTS WILL BE THERE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Apr 29 2008, 07:38 PM~10536645
> *What are the bike categories?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS C.C. Will be There.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT............*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 28 2008, 09:45 AM~10753260
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


WE HAVE:

1ST, 2ND, 3RD FOR EACH.

TWO WHEEL 
ORIGINAL
MILD
FULL

THREE WHEEL
ORIGINAL
MILD
FULL

PEDAL CART

AND

BEST OF SHOW BIKE...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..............GOODTIMES CC !!!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

GOODTIMES VA WILL BE THERE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: hno:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@May 28 2008, 10:01 AM~10753345
> *SuspectS C.C. Will be There.
> *



THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP

26 DAYS


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM GOOTIMES...... ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW GREAT ATMOSPHERE. SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIME_STOCKTON (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZ GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 24 2008, 10:06 PM~10021829
> *I have a dr's appointment that day.. sorry fellas cant go
> *


Dr Chapatin?...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jun 4 2008, 06:50 PM~10800101
> *AZ GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE!!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

X2


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO

THE

TOP!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 25 2008, 05:02 AM~10023374
> *another good show
> 
> 
> ...


SFV WILL BE THERE TOO.....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 6 2008, 04:42 PM~10815298
> *SFV WILL BE THERE TOO.....
> *


X2


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Old Memories L.A. In the house. I see your still on top 
with over 4,000 hits ? That show will be the bomb 


















Felix wants his bag of tricks to produce a Ride ?









See you there Bro
Ruben and proper company
www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

3 WEEKS :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Jun 6 2008, 10:29 PM~10816729
> *Old Memories L.A. In the house. I see your still on top
> with over 4,000 hits ? That show will be the bomb
> 
> ...



TTT... HOPE TO SEE ALL YOUR CHAPTERS LIKE AWAYS SUPORRTING THIS GREAT COMMUNITY EVENT....

THIS YEAR WILL BE THE HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW 25TH ANNV...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO DUKES CRUISE NIGHT? IF SO WILL YOU BRING SOME FLYERS?    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jun 11 2008, 04:07 AM~10844304
> *ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO DUKES CRUISE NIGHT? IF SO WILL YOU BRING SOME FLYERS?       :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE.. :biggrin: WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Jun 11 2008, 08:32 PM~10850081
> * CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE.. :biggrin: WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM
> *



SEE YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE...


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IF ANYONE NEEDS PRE-REG FORMS HIT ME UP ON THE PM WITH YOUR INFO.

THANKS,
PAUL


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 WEEKS GOODTIMERS...........


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...................


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

TTT
SEE ALL YOU GOODTIMERS AT THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT 
READY TO ROLL SEE YOU HOMIES THERE..


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ariza_@Jun 15 2008, 10:14 PM~10877176
> *TTT
> READY TO ROLL SEE YOU HOMIES THERE..
> *


*HELL YEA LETS DO THE DAMN THANG!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 15 2008, 11:00 PM~10877605
> *HELL YEA LETS DO THE DAMN THANG!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


AZIS THER


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE ON SATURDAY BEFORE THE HIGHLAND PARK....FULL FORCE G~TIMERS!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

im sooooooooo PISSED I cant make it this year stilL no manager at work so im stuck 
WISH I COULD BE THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Jun 16 2008, 06:52 PM~10882924
> *im sooooooooo PISSED I cant make it this year stilL no manager at work so im stuck
> WISH I COULD BE THERE
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT JIM IM GOING TO HAVE TO EAT YOUR IN&OUT BURGER FOR YOU... :biggrin: ....


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 16 2008, 07:54 PM~10884084
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT JIM IM GOING TO HAVE TO EAT YOUR IN&OUT BURGER FOR YOU... :biggrin: ....
> *


I'LL TAKE HIS SHARE...... :biggrin: AND MAYBE PUT SOME POPPERS ON THE GRILL, BUT I'LL HAVE CHUCK DO ALL THE WORK....... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 16 2008, 10:25 PM~10885779
> *GOODTIMES C.C KENTUCKY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT............WEEK AND HALF LEFT!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

I KNOW THEIRS BEEN A FEW QUSTIONS ABOUT A HOP AT THE SHOW. THEIR WILL NOT BE A HOP DUE TO FIRE MARSHALL.... HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW..

THANKS,
PAUL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO

THE 

TOPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Jun 16 2008, 08:26 PM~10884462
> *I'LL TAKE HIS SHARE...... :biggrin:  AND MAYBE PUT SOME POPPERS ON THE GRILL, BUT I'LL HAVE CHUCK DO ALL THE WORK....... :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

pics from last year? wuts the eyecandy like at these shows? :0


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 19 2008, 04:52 PM~10908465
> *pics from last year? wuts the eyecandy like at these shows? :0
> *


I MISSED THE SHOW LAST YEAR SINCE I WAS IN THE SAND BOX, BUT WENT 2 THE ONE BEFORE THAT AND IT WAS GOOD, LOTS 2 SEE.......   IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN.... AND IT SEEMS LIKE EVERY YEAR IT IS GETTING BIGGER...... 
TTT 4 A BOMB ASS SHOW....... :thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 19 2008, 04:52 PM~10908465
> *pics from last year? wuts the eyecandy like at these shows? :0
> *


I MISSED THE SHOW LAST YEAR SINCE I WAS IN THE SAND BOX, BUT WENT 2 THE ONE BEFORE THAT AND IT WAS GOOD, LOTS 2 SEE.......   IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN.... AND IT SEEMS LIKE EVERY YEAR IT IS GETTING BIGGER...... 
TTT 4 A BOMB ASS SHOW....... :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO ALL CAR CLUBS:

THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR 25 YEARS ON THE SAME DATE AND MONTH WE WILL NOT CHANGE OUR SHOW DATE FOR ANYTHING. WE DONT STEP ON ANYONES TOES, BEFORE WE DO ANY EVENT WE DO OUR HOME WORK AND MAKE SURE THEIR NO OTHER EVENT GOING ON THAT DAY. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW ON THE 29 OF JUNE.. REMEBER THIS EVENT IS "FREE" FOR WALK-INS SO BRING EVERYONE DOWN TO CHECK IT OUT... 


PAUL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 19 2008, 09:30 PM~10910579
> *TO ALL CAR CLUBS:
> 
> THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR 25 YEARS ON THE SAME DATE AND MONTH WE WILL NOT CHANGE OUR SHOW DATE FOR ANYTHING. WE DONT STEP ON ANYONES TOES, BEFORE WE DO ANY EVENT WE DO OUR HOME WORK AND MAKE SURE THEIR NO OTHER EVENT GOING ON THAT DAY. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW ON THE 29 OF JUNE.. REMEBER THIS EVENT IS "FREE" FOR WALK-INS SO BRING EVERYONE DOWN TO CHECK IT OUT...
> PAUL*


*ITS ALL ABOUT THE GOODTIMES ........*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 12:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

A WEEK LEFT, CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE ALL YOU FOOLIOS THERE. IT'S GOING 2 BE "GOODTIMES"


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 12:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

1 WEEK LEFT..............


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 22 2008, 03:42 PM~10926609
> *1 WEEK LEFT..............
> *


COUNT DOWN


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 22 2008, 05:03 PM~10927143
> *COUNT DOWN
> *


*THATS RIGHT................* :biggrin:


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn show has to fall on my b day


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 23 2008, 11:25 AM~10931757
> *damn show has to fall on my b day
> *


well cabron you buyin everyone food that day then :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah shit kabobs for you


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 23 2008, 11:58 AM~10932009
> *yeah shit kabobs for you
> *


as long as you buyin :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

A BIG HOMIE can you pm me you number i have 2 cars to prereg thanks "MARTY" :biggrin: black angel & 1936 pontiac :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Jun 23 2008, 03:47 PM~10934293
> * A BIG HOMIE can you pm me you number i have 2 cars to prereg thanks "MARTY"        :biggrin:  black angel & 1936 pontiac  :biggrin:
> *


he must be talking to me since he SAID BIG hahahahaha

PM Sent


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 23 2008, 05:47 PM~10934750
> *he must be talking to me since he SAID BIG hahahahaha
> 
> PM Sent
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOOL DOGG


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks BIG HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: were all big :roflmao:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

SEE ALL U GOODTIMERS ON SUNDAY.... MAYBE EARLIER??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:wow: ttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Jun 23 2008, 06:30 PM~10935576
> *:biggrin: thanks BIG HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao: were all big :roflmao:
> *


waistline connected hahahahaha


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT......


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

COUNT DOWN....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Uniques from Yuma Az will be there with 2007 truck of the year Krazy Kreation. Is there still time to pre reg? or will I be bale to get in day of. My truck is going to LA on Wed so it can be there early.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 24 2008, 08:54 AM~10939476
> *Uniques from Yuma Az will be there with 2007 truck of the year Krazy Kreation. Is there still time to pre reg? or will I be bale to get in day of. My truck is going to LA on Wed so it can be there early.
> *


final day to pre-reg will be wednesday no later then 3:00 u can either mail it next day or drop off money with one of our members


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT....FO HIGHLAND!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 24 2008, 09:54 AM~10939476
> *Uniques from Yuma Az will be there with 2007 truck of the year Krazy Kreation. Is there still time to pre reg? or will I be bale to get in day of. My truck is going to LA on Wed so it can be there early.
> *



NOT SURE WHO CALLED ME DIDNT LEAVE A PHONE NUMBER OR ANYTHING, HAVE LOTS OF SPACE STILL...GOT YOU GUYS DOWN FOR THE SPOTS... 

PAUL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 24 2008, 11:24 AM~10939997
> *final day to pre-reg will be wednesday no later then 3:00 u can either mail it next day or drop off money with one of our members
> *



TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 24 2008, 04:22 PM~10942644
> *TTT
> *


And I do mean 3:00 PM. 
Please dont call me at 3:00 am or 5:30 AM like someone did last week :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 24 2008, 04:20 PM~10942621
> *NOT SURE WHO CALLED ME DIDNT LEAVE A PHONE NUMBER OR ANYTHING,  HAVE LOTS OF SPACE STILL...GOT YOU GUYS DOWN FOR THE SPOTS...
> 
> PAUL
> *


Thanks I apreciate it I guess Orange County Uniques are going to takew a few cars also. This is a good show I liked it when I went in 2003


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 24 2008, 06:09 PM~10942874
> *Thanks I apreciate it I guess Orange County Uniques are going to takew a few cars also. This is a good show I liked it when I went in 2003
> *



SOUND GOOD SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IF ANYONE IS COMING OUT OF TOWN, I'LL BE POSTING THE HOTELS, MOTELS AND THE HOLIDAY INN.. TOMMOROW...


PAUL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 24 2008, 05:27 PM~10943017
> *IF ANYONE IS COMING OUT OF TOWN, I'LL BE POSTING THE HOTELS, MOTELS AND THE HOLIDAY INN.. TOMMOROW...
> PAUL
> *


 :thumbsup: *GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

This is the show u don't want 2 miss


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 24 2008, 09:46 PM~10945109
> *This is the show u don't want 2 miss
> *


*X2........STILL COMMING AT YOU AFTER ALL THESE YEARS......* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:around: dam PAUL im driving all the way from pasadena :roflmao: so too the top


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Jun 25 2008, 06:22 AM~10946578
> *:around: dam PAUL im driving all the way from pasadena  :roflmao: so too the top
> *


shit im driving in all the way from highland park... i better gas up before i go hahaha


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Jun 25 2008, 07:22 AM~10946578
> *:around: dam PAUL im driving all the way from pasadena  :roflmao: so too the top
> *



YOU MAY TAKE LONGEST DISTANCE... :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

FEW MORE DAYS LEFT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 25 2008, 06:55 AM~10946929
> *shit im driving in all the way from highland park... i better gas up before i go hahaha
> *


IN THAT CASE CAN I STAY AT YOUR HOUSE THE DRIVE FROM OC TO HIGHLAND IS HURTING MY WALLET :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 25 2008, 12:07 PM~10948807
> *IN THAT CASE CAN I STAY AT YOUR HOUSE THE DRIVE FROM OC TO HIGHLAND IS HURTING MY WALLET  :biggrin:
> *


surething


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:

COMFORT INN
2300 W. COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 1199
888 202 2939.


BEST WESTERN INN
2911 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 7711
888 255 7970


REGENCY INN
2378 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 257 8168

WELCOME INN
1840 W. COLORADO BL
EAGLE ROCK, CA 9041
323 256 1673

ALL THESE INN'S ARE LOCATED IN EAGLE ROCK ABOUT 1 TO 2 MILES AWAY FROM THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2008, 07:16 PM~10951809
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> 
> COMFORT INN
> ...


TTT...........


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

gotta see this one again :biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)




----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2008, 09:50 AM~10947587
> *YOU MAY TAKE LONGEST DISTANCE...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here u go paul


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 26 2008, 11:35 AM~10955727
> *here u go paul
> 
> 
> ...



DONT LOOK LIKE THE ONE I SEND YOU.. BUT IT WILL DO...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 26 2008, 09:35 AM~10955727
> *here u go paul
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 26 2008, 04:17 PM~10958384
> *TTT
> *


X2 TTT


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

been looking forward to this show... was really good last year


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2008, 08:16 PM~10951809
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> 
> COMFORT INN
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 26 2008, 07:42 PM~10959807
> *TTT
> *


X2, GOING 2 BE A FIRME SHOW, CAN'T WAIT. ONLY 2 MORE DAYS, SEE ALL YOU GOODTIMERS ON SATURDAY................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrocks85 (Apr 17, 2006)

I WILL BE THERE BUT I DON'T HAVE A LOW LOW I HAVE MY TRUCK AND MY CAR RIM UP READY FOR THE SHOW SINCE MY SHOP IS ON FIGUEROA STREET ANY


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 26 2008, 11:35 AM~10955727
> *here u go paul
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## bigrocks85 (Apr 17, 2006)

:biggrin: BUMP TTT :biggrin:


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THE FUN DON'T HAVE STOP AFTER THE 4th OF JULY PICNIC. COME ONE AND COME ALL TO THE {OHANA CRUISE NIGHT & HOP}! IT WILL TAKE PLACE AT:

MAMA'S GRILL
13511 CENTRAL AVE.
CHINO, CA. 91710

DATE: JULY 5th! 
TIME: 5:30PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME! :biggrin: 

THERE WILL BE LIVE DJ, VENDORS, RAFFLES, AND GOOD FOOD MY MAMA'S GRILL RESTARAUNT.  

THERE WILL ALSO BE A HOP SHOW DOWN! WINNER TAKES ALL PER CATAGORY!
20.00 FEE PER HOPPER COMPETITOR. PRIZE MONEY IS THE TOTAL FEES GENERATED PER CATAGORY! example: 5 COMPETITORS IN ONE CATAGORY MAKES 100.00. THE WINNER OF THAT CATAGORY WINS THE 100.00 TOTAL ETC. SO THE MORE COMPETITORS PER CATAGORY; THE HIGHER THE STAKE PRIZE MONEY! 

STAGE 1........STREET [SINGLE & DOUBLE]
STAGE 2........RADICAL [SINGLE & DOUBLE]


HOP WILL BE CONDUCTED BY G2G CAR CLUB!




INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494 :cheesy: 
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  


SO COME ON DOWN AND SHOW US WHAT YOU GOT! 

This post has been edited by JROCK: Today, 02:38 PM 


--------------------

Old school is the true school! 

JROCK Today, 04:33 AM | | Post #2 

O Dogg

Posts: 1,665
Joined: Feb 2007
From: So. Cal.
Car Club: Truth seeker




SPECIAL OPEN INVITES GOES OUT TO: INDIVIDUALS, ELITE, TRAFFIC, STYLE, GOODTIMES, MAJESTICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, FINE LINE, MANIAACOS, TIERRA, TOVARS, TECHNIQUES, ONE LUV, REALITY, PHAROAHS so. bay, COASTLINE, DIP'N, SEASIDE, SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, LATINOS, LATINO MAGIC, MY WAY, ALTERED ONES, STREET STYLE, TOGETHER, AMIGOS, GROUPE, JUST US, BIG TIMERZ, HIGH LIFE, STYLISTICS, OLD MEMORIES, OUR STYLE, NATURAL HIGH, SUPER NATURAL, CLASSIC BOMBS, CLASSIC STYLE, CLASSIC MEMORIES, NITE OWLS, LO LOWS, STATUS, KNOCKTURNAL, KING OF KINGS, TEMPTATIONS, ARTISTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, BAJITOS, VIEJITOS, HEAVEN, AFTERMATH, LEGENDS, DEVOTION, ULTIMATE RIDAZ, IMPERIALS, DUKES, OLDIES, ENTERTAINERS, CLASSIFIED, NIGHT CROWD, AND MORE CLUBS ARE WELCOME TO CONTINUE HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PACK THA HOUSE OUT! :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2008, 01:31 PM~10514851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 PM~10018177
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 26 2008, 11:35 AM~10955727
> *here u go paul
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2008, 08:16 PM~10951809
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> 
> COMFORT INN
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We are on our way from AZ


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 28 2008, 09:09 AM~10969468
> *We are on our way from AZ
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE A SAFE ROAD TRIP AND WE'LL SEEN YOU IN DA MORNING AT THE SHOW


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

SEE EVERYBODY THERE TOMORROW...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ITS THAT TIME GETTING READY 2 LEAVE NO SLEEP HAD A GOOD TIME WITH ALL THE GOOD TIMERS TONITE PAUL AND FAMILY THANKS FOR HAVING US OVER


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

How do I get to the show!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: i'll post the rest later tonite


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

great show and turnout... roosters 62 looked sick!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

MAYBE NEXT YEAR???


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

Had a great time, it was hot, but the line up was clean thanks for the show


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

That's all I have. There was a lot of people taking pictures. Show the pics..


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 29 2008, 03:33 PM~10975514
> *That's all I have.  There was a lot of people taking pictures.  Show the pics..
> *


cool pics homie..i got a bunch i'm about to put up :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

great pics bigmike


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 29 2008, 06:07 PM~10976284
> *great pics bigmike
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

Royal image thanks Good time cc 4 the good time it was a fun day  here are some pics I took


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT wow just an amazing show.....every year the lolo community always shines!!! thanks fellas you all made this show possible!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great photos Big Mike! I'll have some up on my site later tonight. I was only at the show for about an hour. Jae


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 29 2008, 08:45 PM~10977626
> *Great photos Big Mike! I'll have some up on my site later tonight. I was only at the show for about an hour. Jae
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Big Mike


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Good show. See you next year. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jun 29 2008, 08:56 PM~10977699
> *Thanks for the photos Big Mike
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jun 29 2008, 10:00 PM~10977734
> *Good show. See you next year. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 I totally agree!!! like for sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 29 2008, 09:45 PM~10977623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i have always wondered what this type of car would look like with wires any more pics of this car especially slammed ?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 29 2008, 09:43 PM~10977987
> *i have always wondered what this type of car would look like with wires any more pics of this car especially slammed ?
> *


thats all i got homie..i didnt see it slammed..maybe someone else got a pic of it like that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 29 2008, 10:30 PM~10978317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Thanks GOODTIMES for another great car show.*


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

anyone have pics of that 63SS rag from Style CC?? ... my camera died :angry:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

This was a great show sometimes you forget how good it feels when the guy's throwing the show appreciate that you went to show. Thanks you Goodtimes it was a good day for us, it was definetly worth the trip from AZ.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE LINE UP GOODTIMES WE MISSING A LOT BUT HEY IT WAS ALL GOOD


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

on behalf of Goodtimes. We would like to thank everyone fpr comming and supporting us. It was a good Turnout.. It was Hot but it didnt stop the hottest cars from all over there place to show and shine... Thanks for the pics homie...


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD SHOW WORTH THE DRIVE AND SUMMER HEAT :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE 1st PLACE THROPHY GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 30 2008, 08:54 AM~10980158
> *This was a great show sometimes you forget how good it feels when the guy's throwing the show appreciate that you went to show. Thanks you Goodtimes it was a good day for us, it was definetly worth the trip from AZ.
> *


WE WANNA THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO OUR SHOW.IT'S BECAUSE OF YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT WE ARE ABLE TO PUT ON THE SHOW YEAR AFTER YEAR.HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 30 2008, 03:58 PM~10983198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD CHUCH*


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:angry: camera died so didnt get alot of pics


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 30 2008, 08:12 PM~10985840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice raghouse 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jun 30 2008, 08:15 PM~10985868
> *nice raghouse
> :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: popeye


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 30 2008, 10:16 PM~10986406
> *:thumbsup: popeye
> *


thanx homie i was low budget this weekend no slr :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 30 2008, 09:18 PM~10986418
> *thanx homie i was low budget this weekend no slr :angry:  :angry:
> *


lol my camera is not SLR either but i use what i got :biggrin: i wanna get an SLR cam eventually tho


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x56/MACALAC2007/HIGHLAND%20PARK%202008/100_5017.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x56/MACALAC2007/HIGHLAND%20PARK%202008/100_5032.jpg


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 30 2008, 10:19 PM~10986430
> *lol my camera is not SLR either but i use what i got :biggrin: i wanna get an SLR cam eventually tho
> *


thats cool but once u go slr u wont go back... ive been using one for awhile but i couldnt use it this weekend i was sad :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 30 2008, 09:38 PM~10986574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 30 2008, 09:38 PM~10986574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahhhahah saw that thing run out into the middle of the street and start yelling at the cops, shit was hilarious 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

*T-T-M-F-T*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ANY MORE PICS????


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2008, 01:31 PM~10990818
> *ANY MORE PICS????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2008, 02:31 PM~10990818
> *ANY MORE PICS????
> *


I just put more up on my site. Link in signature. Jae


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 30 2008, 10:46 PM~10986642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is one bad ass truck


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

was there a hop? any pics


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 1 2008, 06:34 PM~10992450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


as always BIG MIKE great pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 1 2008, 05:52 PM~10992614
> *as always BIG MIKE great pictures :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jun 29 2008, 09:56 PM~10977699
> *Thanks for the photos Big Mike
> *


*X2..................*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 1 2008, 06:33 PM~10992975
> *X2..................
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

a lil photoshop :dunno:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Jul 1 2008, 06:31 PM~10992422
> *was there a hop? any pics
> *


NO HOP  THE CITY WON'T GIVE US A PERMIT :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 1 2008, 10:09 PM~10994874
> *nice pics
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 2 2008, 11:41 AM~10998140
> *ttt
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice pics big mike :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 2 2008, 12:08 PM~10998295
> *nice pics big mike :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE PICS...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 1 2008, 06:22 PM~10992352
> *this is one bad ass truck
> *


Thanks


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 5 2008, 01:38 PM~11018163
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS...
> *


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x56/MACALAC2007/HIGHLAND%20PARK%202008/100_5017.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x56/MACALAC2007/HIGHLAND%20PARK%202008/100_5032.jpg








































[/quote]
tight ass monte


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 1 2008, 01:38 AM~10986574
> *
> 
> 
> ...




AIN'T THAT THE SAME PERSON FROM LAST YEAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I TOLD MY WIFE ABOUT IT AND NOW I HAVE SOME PICS TO SHOW HER


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

NICE PIC


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

more information of the 4-door cutlass


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

> http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x56/MACALAC2007/HIGHLAND%20PARK%202008/100_5017.jpg[/IMG
> [img]http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x56/MACALAC2007/HIGHLAND%20PARK%202008/100_5032.jpg


tight ass monte
[/quote]


TIGHT RIDE........... :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

JUNE 2009 HERE WE COME... POST MORE INFO LATER.......


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HELL YEEAAHH!!!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 21 2008, 02:41 AM~12487392
> *JUNE 2009 HERE WE COME... POST MORE INFO LATER.......
> *


----------

